#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Burma, Mandalay, January 2013, Part 3

## terry57

Time to finish of my Burma thread. Landing in Mandalay.

----------


## kingwilly

'bout bladdy time mate !

onya!

----------


## terry57

Some punters like to take the piss out of travelers who use the Lonely Planet Guides.
I've used then on nearly every trip Ive ever made since they started to publish. Invaluable for the independent traveler.

----------


## taxexile

Invaluable for the lazy traveller.

An independent traveller, by definition would not need the help of a book designed for gap year sheep, timid incompetents and those who have lost the use of their tongues.

Now on with your thread terry, I enjoy your photo threads and do wonder why you would need that awful book.

----------


## terry57

Hotel accommodation was hard to organize. My friend got us in here at the last moment booked on the net. Around $70, quite a good deal.All the fruit but a bit outside the city center. No probs though just jump a taxi.

----------


## terry57

OK gaffer.

----------


## terry57

After dropping our stuff in the room it was out onto the street and start to just walk around the place. That's what I do when I travel, I do aimless wanderings, seem to find all the unusual stuff that way and have nice interactions with the locals. Been out of the room 5 seconds and these lunatics came straight at me. I'm on the footpath by the way but that's another road apparently.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Yep, the Natives are digging up the drains before monsoon season.  It was quite hot in Mandalay plus dry and very dusty. The real hot season was still two months away.
Be a dust bowl then.

----------


## terry57

This was a residential neighborhood.They where Rebuilding the klong and put a walkway over it.

----------


## terry57

People are starving to death in Burma and some tosser is living in this monstrosity.Just down the road people where living in the street.

----------


## terry57

Now here we have a perfectly decent car that has been abandoned in the street. One would think they would give it a nice wash and sell it off. I looked inside and there was some dude fast a sleep. Must of been a Thai.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Anyway after plebing around the streets for a few hours it was back to the Hotel for a scrub up and straight into this Pub for a few beers and some nice food. Blood good that was.

----------


## terry57

The locals where always friendly to us. No probs there.

----------


## terry57

Mandalay ain't big on Public transport so we thought it best to hire a car and driver for the day . The hotel put us onto this guy, costs around $25. Great value.

----------


## terry57

We give him free reign, he was the boss so we just sat back and went along for the ride. Some really ancient vehicles on these roads. Mad traffic and shite drivers as well.

----------


## terry57

First stop of the day was Mandalay's largest Lake .

----------


## terry57

On the lake is Asia's longest and oldest Teak bridge.

----------


## terry57

Off we go for a nice walk on the Teak bridge.

----------


## terry57

On the bridge sits some young girls selling Paintings. The one at the back was lovely in real life. The girls in Burma are a funny lot, not the classic beauties one finds everywhere in Thailand but nice all the same.

----------


## terry57

Views from the bridge. Fisherman rounding up there catch.

----------


## terry57

These guys had a couple.

----------


## terry57

About turn on the bridge and head off to the next gig.

----------


## terry57

> Invaluable for the lazy traveller.
> 
> An independent traveller, by definition would not need the help of a book designed for gap year sheep, timid incompetents and those who have lost the use of their tongues.


That's fair enough Tax but a bit of a silly statement. Considering you are so with it concerning totally independent travel your lack of travel threads is wanting.

 Never seen you do one.    :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Next stop of the day was a visit to the largest Monetary in Burma. There is thousands of them here. It was lunch time,  they are all lining up for their food.

----------


## terry57

Feeding all these guys is serious business, people where cracking on everywhere.

----------


## terry57

Got the rice on the Boil.

----------


## terry57

A nice supply of wood to keep the fire going and the rice ready to go.

----------


## terry57

They don't piss around here its out with the shovel.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

The local chicken seller would be making a motsa out of this place.

----------


## terry57

Just keep filling up those buckets is the go.

----------


## terry57

The ladies sorting out the greens.

----------


## terry57

These Monks are getting a bit toey, time to feed them EH.

----------


## terry57

Very clean and hygienic conditions around this place.

----------


## terry57

The place was funded by the Government and private donations.

----------


## terry57

Onto the Silk weaving factory.

----------


## terry57

Age is a bonus in this game as they have the most experience.

----------


## terry57

Takes a long time to become proficient in silk weaving.

----------


## terry57

The machines where straight out of the dark ages but done the job.

----------


## terry57

We are off again and cutting a cracking pace. This was the most modern bridge we encountered in all our time in Burma.

----------


## terry57

Only a few years old apparently.

----------


## terry57

We ended up at this place on the top of a mountain.

----------


## terry57

We are here.

----------


## terry57

Inside was a heap of these. Bloody beautiful actually.

----------


## terry57

A nice looking Buddha this one.

----------


## terry57

One of the locals taking in the views.

----------


## terry57

This areas claim to fame is the century old monasteries scattered on the mountain. In the foreground is a walk way that starts right down at the river and winds its way to the very top. Good training for a trek in Nepal.

----------


## terry57

Another monastery down below that I zoomed in on.

----------


## terry57

We traveled back into Mandalay over the larger bridge.

----------


## terry57

Touts doing their thing.

----------


## terry57

This guy was doing oil painting. His work was just incredible.

----------


## terry57

Locals rocking up for a spot of worshiping.

----------


## terry57

Mum, dad and daughter in their restaurant. cooked us a great lunch and very friendly as well. great stuff right there.

----------


## roamer

> People are starving to death in Burma and some tosser is living in this monstrosity.Just down the road people where living in the street.


Great thread, thanks, sometimes have similar thoughts to your comment there, a lot of injustice in the world, let`s hope it gradually improves for the ordinary people of Myanmar.

Never been , yet.

Cheers

----------


## terry57

Back in the dudes car, over that bridge and back down to this joint. This turned out to be a very interesting stop, lots going on here.

----------


## terry57

^^

Yep,

Life sucks if you're unlucky enough to be born into a poor family.So many people living on nothing in this world. 

I've just come back from India once again and those people are in a total different depth of poverty.

----------


## terry57

This place turned out be recycling yard for broken down Buddhas, plus a manufacturing shop and retail shop all in one. Been in the same family forever passed on down through the generations.

----------


## terry57

All shapes and sizes, don't matter here they fix them all.

----------


## terry57

A kiln for the smaller statues.

----------


## terry57

Not quite sure whether this was part of a Buddha or part of a kiln ?

----------


## terry57

Smelting down the gilding.

----------


## terry57

The boys shining up the finished product.

----------


## terry57

Starting to shine up well.

----------


## terry57

The end game. Bloody brilliant job done and ready for sale.

----------


## terry57

Yes, lets have a guess how old that transformer is. This stuff just keeps on keeping on.

----------


## terry57

In the other corner of the compound these ladies where doing there work.

----------


## terry57

More girls working on their projects.

----------


## terry57

This lady was in charge of the girls, all seemed happy enough just doing their work.

----------


## terry57

Check this guy out. He is carving into a solid piece of Teak and will continue until its done. Blew my mind this, never before have I seen an artist like this. He had another corner to work in.

----------


## terry57

Its his work surrounding him.

----------


## terry57

Boss looking on. One wonders just how long a person must train before being let loose on a piece of Teak that size. that piece of wood would be worth a small fortune.

----------


## terry57

After all that I finally got to enter the building. It was no normal building but much more like a museum. The gear inside here was truly inspiring and collected over many many years. Check the Carving over the entry.

----------


## barrylad66

nice thread and pics terry :Smile:  i really should make the effort to spend a bit more time there rather than the quick in and out visa runs.

----------


## terry57

Looking back out the entry, the place was choca full with gear. Jesus, one would not want the place to catch fire.

----------


## terry57

Another part of it.

----------


## terry57

Many odds and ends as well.

----------


## terry57

> I really should make the effort to spend a bit more time there rather than the quick in and out visa runs.



Yes mate you should at that. But one must put the work in to see the good stuff. 

Best to do this at the correct time of the year as it just gets to hot other wise.

Mandalay especially would not be fun in the summer months.

Dam dusty hot place in January and this was prime season.

----------


## terry57

So there was day one over and done with. It was a big day so I bolted into the pub next door to drink some lovely extra strong stout and recharge my batteries.I was pissed up after two of these.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Day two came all to quickly and it was back into tourist mode again. First stop was into the gold sheeting place. These guys bash gold sheets all day to make them wafer thin ready for sticking on Buddhas and things like that. Friggin die if one had a shocker off a hang over.

----------


## terry57

This is their lot all day long. Slaves really.

----------


## terry57

Once the lads finish belting them to death the girls shine them up and package them for sale in the shop.

----------


## terry57

Next stop was the Park where we just cruised around a bit. Touts milling around outside.

----------


## terry57

That guy ate all the pies.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

I'm a very sensitive fella and love flowers. These are lovely ain't they.

----------


## terry57

This guy looked very sussed to me and a possible threat to the Burmese.  I snapped his pic in case the cops needed his picture. Nice old tree though innit.

----------


## terry57

This little girl was doing very well picking up tips just for being a little cutie. Smart girl that one.

----------


## terry57

It was back into the car and onto the highest spot in Mandalay that has an elevator in it. In that tower there was an elevator down to the car park and us punters would come up here for the stunning views. It connected to a monastery of course. Very nice spot.

----------


## terry57

Looking down into the car park.

----------


## terry57

Looking onto the pagoda where us tourists gathered for the arvo views.

----------


## terry57

This was looking away from Mandalay and back onto the Hinterland behind it tomorrow. Another day we toured the country side, that was a real nice day. coming up later.

----------


## terry57

Zooming in onto one of Mandalay's flashest building.

----------


## terry57

These young guys are replacing all the flash stuff from that roof.

----------


## terry57

Burmese Occupational Health and Safety at work. There ain't any. The young dudes have no safety harnesses, they just grip on to the tin roof whilst hammering on the new bits.

----------


## terry57

These guys are the lucky ones, they just hang around getting their pictures taken.

----------


## terry57

I think I have a stalker.

----------


## terry57

Work going on on the ground being prepared for the young guys to attach to that dodgy roof.

----------


## terry57

When I travel I try to steer away from the tourist places at peak time but at spots like this one needs to be there at sunset to get the stunning views. Luckily Burma is not over run with mass tourism yet so it was not to bad. These lot where Thais and Thais are just fine by me. Very good Tourists.

----------


## terry57

Besides the stunning views the punters come for this.

----------


## terry57

Followed quickly by the full moon.

----------


## chassamui

Cracking thread. Who needs The Lonely Planet when you have Terry? Good commentary too.

----------


## terry57

An easy day today so after the sunset we bolted back to our hotel and ordered a nice plate of Veggies and a lovely cup of Tea.

----------


## terry57

Next thing was a hot shower and jump into bed, Watch a bit of Telli and then off into Noddy land ready for the following day. Hard work being a tourist.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Excellent  as usual terry.. Mandalays now on my list of places to go. wouldnt mind checking out the coastline as well. reckon there would be a few good spots there to

----------


## terry57

Today we dumped our driver and decided to pleb around the city so it was into a taxi and of to town.

----------


## terry57

Past the clock tower.

----------


## terry57

First stop was the bank to get some folding stuff. This was 12 months ago so don't expect much has changed rate wise..

----------


## terry57

When I visit a new town I always end up at the local market. I love the vibe and observing the locals. This market had two sections, first was quite new and the second was friggin ancient. I went straight into the ancient one.

----------


## terry57

The local girls having a feed.

----------


## terry57

I love this fresh food. We got straight into that lot. The price was nothing.

----------


## terry57

Off into the old market, the Burmese are incredibly organized. All their wares are displayed perfectly.

----------


## terry57

Bags of Tobacco.

----------


## terry57

Don't know what this stuff is but I like the way its laid out.

----------


## terry57

Great banging around in here.

----------


## terry57

The vendors are old but the Actual market is much older.

----------


## terry57

I followed these two nuns around as they where getting quite a bit of attention from the locals. The locals where supplying them with free goodies. The lady on the right was as old as those markets I reckon.

----------


## terry57

Jesus, they packed some gear into this shop.

----------


## terry57

You reckon this guy could of loaded that pushbike up a tad more EH, slacking off he was.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

I'm a massive fan of older vehicles, much more character than a gleaming new model straight out of the factory. This was a killer .

----------


## terry57

Had a nice chat with this guy, he loved his Tuk Tuk and so did I.

----------


## terry57

We spent all day exploring that market and talking to the locals. We jumped into a Taxi and back home to the Hotel. the Taxi was a pick up truck and you can guess who ended up in the back. Great views though and a friendly piece sign from a local.

----------


## terry57

Back at the hotel I was greeted by a big smile from the lovely receptionist. The Burmese treated us extremely well and I liked them a lot.

----------


## terry57

After a scrub up it was straight down into the next door pub for a night of beer and food. Loved that place sitting outside with the locals.

----------


## terry57

Here is the bill for two. Work that lot out but it comes out at approximately sweet piss all.

----------


## terry57

Today was our last day so it was full on. View Outside our hotel. If coming to Burma prebook your accommodation. There is simply a shortage of decent places to stay, they book out in tourists season.

----------


## terry57

Bit of a gong show on the roads, they just make up their own rules which there seems to be very few.

----------


## terry57

Everything stops for the Train.

----------


## terry57

Bit of bad luck there innit.

----------


## terry57

They seem to have access to a decent education system as long as one has money to fund it. Most don't.

----------


## terry57

Today the mission of the day was to experience the country side. This is the pollution we where confronted with today.

----------


## terry57

After fighting through that lot things cleared up a tad and we visited our drivers friends. Up the drive way we go.

----------


## terry57

The real deal this house, a joining family members under a roof of straw.

----------


## terry57

Mum and dad where out working the land and granny was looking after the kids.

----------


## Looper

Quality stuff and an inspiration to all aspiring travellers Terry!

----------


## terry57

The inside kitchen. Fire trap right there EH. Anyway this family where quite well of as they owned their land.

----------


## grasshopper

Good thread Terry. Inspirational from the point of to trip or not to trip.

----------


## terry57

The cows seemed a tad surprised to see the white people.

----------


## terry57

The Buffs done a double take as well.

----------


## terry57

The Family's land. These people where doing OK but still living the primitive life and working hard everyday.

----------


## terry57

The cart ready to go.

----------


## terry57

Not quite sure how this state of the art technology entered the picture but it was an interesting bit of work all the same.

----------


## terry57

Moving right along we visited the local Wat which provided free education for the rural peoples kids. Not many people own land and most are simply scrapping by making survival money each day. Dam hard life for these people.

----------


## terry57

When I hire a private driver the first thing I do is tune him in to the point that I want a local experience and let him know that if he comes up with the good oil he will be in for a nice wedge. One must do tourist stuff when traveling to new destinations but its possible to experience the local life if one approaches things the correct way. I've had a lot of experience in my travels,  our driver come up trumps today. I did give him a nice wedge by the way. Hence why I always use a Lonely planet Guide. It supplies valuable information on the Country,  possible sights, political situation and much more information. One does not follow it blindly of course but simply picks the eyes out of it. To rock up to a new destination without any pre armed information is simply pointless as one would miss so much. People who dismiss guide books are simply retarded.These kids where  besides themselves when we arrived, it was a fantastic experience.

----------


## terry57

They where fascinated by my White girl lady friend. She loves kids and always brings goodies along to give to them.

----------


## terry57

These kids had piss all by the way, their parents slaved away in the fields all day and if was not for the local Monks they would be joining their parents in the fields. So many kids in this situation and it all boils down to money and luck to how many opportunities the kids have in life.  Burma is a very hard place if a kid is born into a poor family.

----------


## terry57

Of we go again, I wanted a drink so we pulled into a little shop in the middle of now where. The local Nuns buying up some stuff.

----------


## terry57

The local kids decided to have some fun with the round eyes in their mist.

----------


## terry57

The driver is thinking about his Tip so takes us to a place where there are no tourists.We where well happy with this view.

----------


## terry57

The locals come out to look at the funny big noses.

----------


## terry57

We go for a little walk through the village and spot this family living under the sun.

----------


## terry57

All's good when the weather is favorable but come the monsoon this family would be doing it hard.

----------


## terry57

If one has money one could afford to build this.

----------


## terry57

I respected the Burmese. Many are very poor but they try to be clean and they construct shitters. Proud people.

----------


## snakeeyes

> I think I have a stalker.



Andy Warhol .

----------


## terry57

Now this was a very interesting experience. Here we have a gap between two rock walls and the locals have turned it into a Wat. Hard to explain actually but at the bottom was where it all happened. Huge amount of work here over many years, crazy stuff and away from the Tourist circuit.

----------


## terry57

^^

Or Gary Glitter in drag.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

Down below we have the wonderful wood stove. Not real good when it pisses with rain but hey, that's life innit.

----------


## terry57

This was a bit of a surprise. In the Wat they kept this Elk. Not quite sure where they got this from but all the devotees that rocked up thought it was their duty to feed the beast. it certainly was not starving, had a mate as well so that was nice.

----------


## terry57

Make the good karma and feed the beast.

----------


## natalie8

Fantastic thread, Terry!!! I've never made it to Burma but my mother and stepfather have been a few times, back in the '90's. You've really piqued my interest.

----------


## terry57

I am not a religious fella, in fact I consider my self an Atheist, its not that I'm anti religion its simply because Ive experienced so many religions there is no one answer.  If I was religious I would be Buddhist. This is simply because I like the way a true Buddhist is suppose to live ones life.  Not that it turns out that way but the thinking is solid. Anyway this Fella is telling me my trip is over,  its time to head back to the Airport and home to Bangkok.

----------


## terry57

Yep , I get the message my golden friend, I'm going home Burma is done.

----------


## terry57

Anyway, I'm the sort of guy who will kick against the wind but if the big yellow guy tells me its time to go home I will not argue. Here we are at the new Airport.

----------


## terry57

The arrival area. Very flash innit.

----------


## terry57

Its a big new Airport with a freeway attaching it to the city. Along way out though.

----------


## terry57

So we have cleared customs and entered the massive void of nothingness. Nothing happening here no people or shops.

----------


## terry57

Here is the punters waiting for the flight back to Bangkok. Mad full innit.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

So here we are at the fly bridge waiting for our flight. This place ain't no Thailand that's for sure. There banking on the future tourist boom. Suppose it will happen.

----------


## terry57

We finally boarded our flight back to Bangkok. That road lead all the way into Mandalay. It was a long way out.

----------


## terry57

Plenty of empty seats on the plane but no empty hotel rooms. There still getting to terms with tourist needs.

----------


## terry57

Ok, the trips dead and here is our plane arriving back in Bangkok. Love arriving back in Bangkok by the way, seems one steps back into the real world.

----------


## terry57

This was my third thread on Burma. It has taken me 12 months to finish the thread.

My thoughts on Burma ???? 

First Impression was Yangon. Really enjoyed getting around the city and experiencing the Burmese and the Capital.  

Second Impression was Bagan. Had a brilliant time here touring the Temples and plebing around the place.

Third impression was Mandalay. Shit hole really, not a lot going for it, hot dusty and hard to get around. Nice to be a cashed up tourist who can afford to hire a driver to take one around but as a budget tourist one would go no where interesting.  Be a nightmare in Summer. 

Burma over all was Awesome. Get there now before the Backpackers decide they can afford to go there. Once they start flooding in its game over.

The big tip is, go there in top season, its not that easy to tour when the weather is good let alone traveling in summer.

Hope you enjoyed this thread and Burma in general. They are good people trying to survive in a hard environment. 

Try to spend your money where it will feed down to the locals and that means avoiding top class hotels where the money feeds back to the dictators.

Cheers.

----------


## Bower

Great travel thread as always Terry, you put a lot of effort into it, Thank you

----------


## katie23

^ what he said. As with your other threads, I enjoyed this one, Terry. Thanks for the pics and comments.  :Smile:  I have read some other bloggers' accounts on Burma, and they're mostly (young) backpackers, but they were more on words and less on pictures. This was the opposite, and both are good in their own ways. It's always nice to see/read other people's viewpoints on the same subject. Now that Burma has lifted its visa restrictions for most SEA countries, I expect it will be seeing more Asian tourists and not just Caucasians. It's in my bucket list. Cheers and rock on!  :Smile:

----------


## ossierob

Thanks Terry...I have stepped over the border a few times but now I know where to visit due to your informative thread.....well done mate....Go the Hawks

----------


## barrylad66

i said it before in an earlier post,and i'll say it again, brilliant thread terry and i'm now even more determined to visit :Smile:

----------


## cdnski12

These monks only eat 1X per day ... Looks like they can diet a little bit?

----------


## cdnski12

Incredible carvings!

----------


## cdnski12

> The cart ready to go.


A museum piece in Thailand ... but everyday farm work cart in Burma.

----------


## Phuketrichard

lots of pics thanks,

Have done some checking for next month an it seems i have a few weeks off, checked air asia and from Phuket-BKK- Mandalay its less than 7,500 baht  return!!!
so off i am going,

I want to spend my time between Mandalay an Bagan ONLY. ( its been over 26 years since i was last there)
for those that have been, which place should i spend most of my time? Plan on also renting a motorcycle form Zach in Mandalay to do some day trips.

I love walking and photographing people/places.

Suggestions?  Must sees, places to stay ( $25-35)  Must have internet.


Thanks

----------


## terry57

> l
> 
> 
> 
> I want to spend my time between Mandalay an Bagan ONLY. 
> 
> Which place should i spend most of my time? Plan on also renting a motorcycle form Zach in Mandalay to do some day trips.
> 
> Suggestions?  Must sees, places to stay ( $25-35)  Must have internet.



Firstly, you obviously have not read my 3 threads on Burma or you would not be asking for accommodation in your price range and want Internet. 
Good luck with that one.   :Confused: 


Mandalay on a motorbike getting out into the surrounding country side would be OK but in general its a bit of a dusty shit hole. 

Bagan hands down for a place to hang out. 

Enjoy your trip.

----------


## Phuketrichard

seems there are more than a few in my price range on bookings .com ( up to $40)  in both cites, but was hoping u had more info

Also in July its the green season. so hoping the dust will not be that bad

Didn't go thru all ur threads

Given u have been to both places where would u spend the most time just hanging out?  which had the best local market, best vibes, most people orientate places?

----------


## terry57

^

If you're going in July its the Low season so prices are down.  It will be pissing rain then wont it ?

Try going in January,  prices sky rocket because of a shortage of Hotels, I was there in High season hence my comment. 

Its a no brainer for me, Bagan leaves Mandalay for dead. 

Bagan is a laid back cruisey place where as Mandalay is an unattractive city with heavy pollution.  

Hey, That's only my opinion though and you may prefer Mandalay.

Go check them out. 

PS.

The Internet is shite in Burma. ?????   Slow as.

----------


## phunphin

The in laws Burmese palm workers were, very friendly happy people. not to mention tough as nails.

----------


## terry57

^

I found the Burmese to be friendly decent people.

Quite a pleasure to deal with, made the trip excellent.

----------


## mattrauen

Kool!!!

----------

